# Springwise - slow payments



## trebordollars

Anyone out there having trouble getting paid by Springwise? I have several invoices that are approaching 90 days. Wondering if anyone else is having a problem.

Trebor


----------



## purpleranger519

trebordollars;1110086 said:


> Anyone out there having trouble getting paid by Springwise? I have several invoices that are approaching 90 days. Wondering if anyone else is having a problem.
> 
> Trebor


I've had good luck with them 2 years straight now. I do snow removal for them not sweeping but that shouldn't matter at all.


----------



## 4700dan

trebordollars;1110086 said:


> Anyone out there having trouble getting paid by Springwise? I have several invoices that are approaching 90 days. Wondering if anyone else is having a problem.
> 
> Trebor


:redbounce Me too I have been waiting for invoices from June & July looks like the lawyer will be making money now


----------

